
Ask HN: As a skilled developer, how do you make packet money with little time? - slinger
Previous HN discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14472353
======
bufferoverflow
Skilled developers make good money, not pocket money.

~~~
slinger
Updated the title. Sorry

